# Sous Vide left overs



## wanna-be-smoker (Feb 28, 2018)

dinner was a mix of Sous Vide left overs(steak and meatloaf) that were originally smoked. We had corn and baked potatoes and of course hickory cold smoked butter.


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 28, 2018)

Yum! Some very good comfort food there.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 28, 2018)

Like your pepper I see. :p

Nice plate of leftovers sir!


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Feb 28, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Like your pepper I see. :p
> 
> Nice plate of leftovers sir!




yes but i went a little light for the pics lol


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 28, 2018)

People used to think pepper doesn't get digested.

For people that still believe pepper can't be digested or isn't good for ya.


http://chippewa.com/lifestyles/ther...cle_f06bd630-db8a-11df-9475-001cc4c03286.html


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2018)

Nice Job!!
Like.
Yup, You can't beat Sous Vide for Heating most things up.
Won't overcook or Dry out.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 1, 2018)

Nicely done!
Everything looks delicious!
Al


----------

